# Narcissism



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

I for one consider myself to be an individual who had very bad SA and overcame it through some "methods of mind-alteration" however predominantly from making a great deal of sacrifices. Having overcome most of my SA I have noticed that ive grown to be fairly narcissistic, maybe because I did it all on my own with no help with nobody ever knowing what was wrong with me.

I guess its a sense of self-pride feeling as though I accomplished the impossible because SA really crippled me for most of my life, I never truly believed that I could overcome it.

I dont hate being narcissitic because I keep that aspect of my character to myself.

...does anybody here relate with me?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I agree with Breakfast of Champions I don't think your narcissistic if you have a great pride or respect for yourself because you overcame SA without help. Could you maybe give some examples why you think your narcisstic?


----------



## MFwill (Oct 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info on NPD breakfastofchampions, I did not have a full understanding on what it actually was.



> If you were proud of yourself and then put other SA sufferers down and expected them to do the same thing you did to overcome SA - thinking that your way was the only and 'right' way - this would be characteristic of narcissism, because it would be completely lacking in empathy and understanding that people are different and have different needs.


Yeah I am not like that in the slightest, overcoming most of my SA, makes me a bit more functional (though I still have many problems due to my ADHD) I guess in the past I would not even have made the effort to join this forum. I greatly empathazie with people who have SA because I feel it is a disorder that very few people seem to understand. I think everybody has their own path to overcoming SA...or atleast a different one then mine. I say this because I know I am a fairly different from your average person, which is probably the reason why I have so much self-pride.. if any of that makes sense.

I am familiar with people who have the real NPD, and I do view that as more of a disorder, and you are right these people do only care about themselves... though my self-love does seem to be atleast equal to theirs.

I dont know maybe if I didnt care about people I would have NPD, I guess im lucky that making people happy makes me happy 

being that it does not bring me or people around me down, I realize that it is not a disorder.



> Could you maybe give some examples why you think your narcisstic?


The only reason that I feel narcissistic is because of the immense amount of self-pride, but I dunno maybe im just not use to having it. I had very low self-esteem when I was younger and did hate who I was despite always coming across as fairly normal. I was very reclusive, never got picked on but was just that guy not many people knew.
I do not think I am better then anybody..though it is much more complex then that.


----------

